# Breeders in VA?



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I have looked positively everywhere! I can simply not find a betta fish breeder in Virginia!:frustrated: Please help! Even a betta breeder close to Virginia would be helpful! I am desperate!:shock: I don't mind buying over the internet, and I hope to buy some sorority girls over the internet, but it's also great to have a breeder in my state.:lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck! I haven't been able to find a breeder even in WV or NC. I would love to be able to support a local breeder, but I can't find one either.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess I'll just order them. But that actually is a cheering thought because the people that I have found that I want to order from, I actually WANT to order from! They both have cool bettas!


----------



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

Try posting in the betta classifieds, you may have more luck there


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

The issue is that I can't post in classifieds until I post 100 times. ~sad face~


----------



## MissFutureVet (Dec 26, 2011)

Awwww. Sorry, i didn't know that. I know how you feel. I couldn't vote in the December photo contest until I had 25.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanx anyway!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know of any breeders in the area. There used to be a pretty active club there from what I understand but I don't think it's active any longer.

Are you located in northern Virginia? There's a very active aquarium society up there that you could join and see if anyone is breeding bettas.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

No, but it's close enough that I still would be able to communicate. Thanx 1fish2fish, I think I'll try that club! Also I still would love to have one or two of your DT girls from that new spawn if any end up being for sale!


----------

